# Bobcat A 220



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Has anyone out there had a Demo of the new Bobcat A 220 for Snow Removal?? Looking for Pro's and Cons


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

What snow would have fallen to demo any equipment???


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

CT18,

Maybe that would be a question too ask the contractors in the Buffallo area


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Maybe 
From what heard ecept for that big storm they have not had much other snow. I guess 7ft is enough.

Not much demoing of equipment possible in southern New England.


----------

